# Think he's got a shot?



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Hey everyone!

If any of you have seen some of my previous posts, you know that I'm interested in breeding spoos. With that, I'm trying to learn more about showing poodles.

I currently have a sable/phantom spoo named Bentley. He's just over 7 months old. I originally got him to train him and compete in obedience. But now I'm seriously considering showing him in the conformation ring. I think it would be a great opportunity to get some experience. Obviously, I would be showing him in the UKC--not the AKC. 

I'm interested in honest opinions of what you guys think? He wasn't bred for the conformation ring (his breeder focuses on hunting and obedience with her dogs), so I'm not too sure of whether he would cut it conformation wise. He certainly does have the attitude and presence of a good show dog though! 

Here are photos and a video of him: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't see a picture of him stacked, so I really can't say for sure about his conformation possibilities. But as a die hard obedience person I would say that if that is one of the things his breeder works on you definitely should go for it there whether you do conformation or not. He is really handsome all around and that nice attitude would serve you well in both venues.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I doubt that a dog from a working line would cut it in the ring. The ring is a whole different world and there are small differences between a show dog and a pet. So small that average poodle lovers can't even see it. Show breeders devote so much energy and care into it, it can't be attained by chance.

I don't have the eye to judge, but as Lily said, you should stack your dog if you want serious opinions (even stacking is an art in itself...)

Having said that, your dog is really good looking and I don't see why, even if he doesn't win anything, you couldn't show him. This will give you a chance to see the real thing and make contact with real show poodle people.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Even stacked with all that hair, it would be hard for most of us to know how his conformation is. Judges feel the dog from head to foot, sliding their hands all over them firmly...to get under that hair. They watch them move at different gaits, different speeds to see how they're put together. Your bounding, playful puppy is hard to analyze. lol. But I tell you one thing...he does have that joyful exuberance and that goes a long way in the ring. I like how you play with him. Keep on training him with that lovely, cheerful, non punishing attitude, all positive reinforcement to keep that spirit...very important in a show dog (and an agility dog). Sign up for a handler's class with UKC and go from there. See how he does with that setting. He is a _beautiful _color...just really stunning imo. To heck with AKC and their silly solid color thing. I love some of these other colors. And what's more...the originals were black and white! Not solid. Harumph! 

Loved your video! I do worry about the flexi though...wrapping around a tree...it could break and there could be a serious injury. I know that those long lines out of light weight cotton rope (what I use) can be a hassle because you have to keep wrapping it up and letting it out etc, but I think much safer. Is there a fenced place you can take him to run off leash safely? Anyhow, super neat puppy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what a pretty boy he is! Conformation-wise, I think PB suggestion of getting him into a handling class is a good one. It would perhaps give you the opportunity to meet people who could give you honest feedback on if your pup is a show prospect with a possibility of titling him. Of course, you can always have him evaluated ..........call your closest PCA affiliated club and ask for a referral or advice.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He has an eye catching color and personality galore, but I agree completely with all the previous posters. You need a Poodle mentor who can look and feel for any faults and help you strategize which shows and which judges, whether you should get a professional handler or DIY. Take a handling course with him, go to some shows and start networking. Angelsaviary titled her striking girl, Stella, in UKC and got her CGC, did the health testing and had her very first litter recently. There are also co-ownership routes to getting your foundation bitch, but that requires establishing relationships of trust, respect and results. I can't imagine a better avocation than breeding great Standard Poodles. Can't wait to hear how it goes. Follow your dreams!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

In my admittedly beginner opinion, I think he'd probably do well in UKC! He has the attitude, he's a good mover, and even though he's in constant motion, he looks to be pretty square. I would definitely give it a try!


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you all for your feedback.

I've been working on teaching him to stack. When I get a chance, I'll get a photo of him stacked. 

I'm going to look into handling classes. I'm actually in the process of moving right now, so once I get settled in my new home I'll look into that.

Regarding the leash and the yard: I am not a fan of the retractible leashes. My mom loves them and thats why she was using it (she was the one with the leash in the video). I had to take a break from filming to talk to my mom about watching and controlling where he goes in order to avoid getting tangled around the tree (and other things... like me!). Also, when I first got him, I had a huge fenced in yard for him. But, as I said above, I'm in the process of moving. In between staying at hotels, I stayed with my mom--which is where this was filmed. She doesn't have a fenced in yard. I've also boarded Bentley at daycare quite a few times during this transition so that he could have the opportunity to socialize and run around when I'm not in the position to provide that for him. I'm buying a house though with a fence on 3/4 acres. I hope to close next Friday, so Bentley will soon have a big yard to run in!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I wish you luck in all of that and hope the final stage of moving goes super smoothly.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Ditto what others have posted. My breeder/co-owner is handling my potential stud spoo but I've been taking him to local conformation classes where I have likely learned as much as he has. It also has provided practice for him at being in the ring with a group of dogs. At the last trial (UKC), she asked me to handle one of the littermates. The dog that I handled beat my boy, but not due to anything that I did, rather, there was a specific 'look' that the judge was after. I was crushed! (Temporarily--he's my sweet boy, afterall!)

It's been a steep learning curve and I'm glad that she's handling when it counts--good handlers make it look easy. I'll continue the classes as long as he's showing, both for him and me. BTW, the class is held by an AKC club. After attending half a dozen UKC shows, I'm comfortable that we're not doing anything in class that conflicts with UKC.

You Tube is a good source to see different methods of teaching self stacking.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I really don't know much about showing in conformation (Hans comes from a breeder who primarily shows in AKC conformation but we wanted a pet/retreiver). But I say why not take a handling class and go for it? I'm sure you'll learn tons and make contacts that will help you in the long run anyway if your goal is to breed. 

He really is a pretty color, too, and he's got a gorgeous coat (plenty of hair for UKC I think). 

I've always thought maybe someday when I retire or something it would be fun to title a dog in conformation and then also do some hunt tests and field trials, so I think it's great that you are working towards your goal of breeding.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

As others have said, from your pictures it's impossible to give you an opinion on his conformation. It's also really hard to assess movement from your video. Dogs are shown at the trot, not the gallop. A video shot from the side with someone running next to him keeping him trotting would be helpful! Also photos from the side, stacked. My only comment is that it looks as if his tail may be a little low set, but it's hard to say, it may just look that way because of all the puppy hair! 

My recommendation is to find the name of a good poodle pro handler, call them and ask if they will evaluate him for you. You will have to pay, but it will be worth it to know! Also, a good handling class would teach you alot!

LOVE his color! If I had a sable, I wouldn't want to trim him either, you will lose some of that gorgeous drama when you do.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

He should do very well for you in the UKC ring.

Head carriage is quite nice. Tail carriage is too. He is true moving coming and going and both front and rear are nice and wide. Reach and drive while not huge are balanced and he uses himself well.

The coat on him doesn't bother me for evaluation. There's a solid dog under that coat. You can tell when he stops, he stops wide and true and he is well under himself. His croup could slope a bit and his tailset even be low but he carries the tail, so I think you will find when scissored both to be pleasing.

He also seems to have a decent length of leg - despite the coat that I would cut off underneath to show it. If he is shallow, you'd leave a little more underneath. 

There are some things that you can't truly tell without putting your hands on the dog, but there is PLENTY you can tell from the movement and the stop. 

Though you can only show him UKC, that you are involving yourself in the breed and working with your animal, shows you are following the best path for truly learning about the breed and available bloodlines of standard poodles in your color.

Best wishes to you.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

He's a pretty boy. I wouldn't go to a PCA affiliated group like some others mentioned though... they aren't parti or multicolored Poodle friendly. You would want to go to a UKC affiliated club for sure. AKC doesn't accept multis in their show ring either, only performance events. There are UKC clubs everywhere.


----------

